# upgrading a HDR312



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a Philips HDR312 (lifetime sub) with 2x13gig drives that I'm wanting to upgrade. The drives still work fine and the unit has never been hacked. What I'm wanting to do is upgrade the unit with a single 120gb segate that I have laying around. Since this is dual-drive setup, do I need a diffrent image being that I don't want to use the old 13gig drives at all? I want to pack them away for safe keeping.

Oh yea, I don't care about the recordings.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Instant cake
http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm
and see this thread
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=277624


----------



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

The above I have been able to gather. Would I be able to use an image from say, and HDR212 that uses a single drive. Or for that matter, any of that particular model that used a single drive?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You need to use an image file from the same brand/model number Tivo.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> You need to use an image file from the same brand/model number Tivo.


Not in this case.
The Philips TiVo models HDRxxx and PTVxxx all use the same software and the number of HDs originally in any model is irrelevant. So schnikies79 can use an image from any of them to get his HDR312 back in business.


----------



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I found that one of the drives is dieing so this info has helped. I have a copy of an image from an HDR112 v3.0 that I'm going to use to to do this.

Again, thanks for the help!


----------

